# Want Phoenix area, Feb. 14-16 studio or 1 bedroom



## dlpearson (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking for three night rental (Fri, Sat, & Sun) Feb 14-16, checking out Monday the 17th.  Just 2 of us--1 bedroom or studio is fine.

Thanks,
David


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 10, 2014)

Bump--still looking


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 16, 2014)

Bump, still looking


----------

